# Mental Health Nurse Looking to move to Canada



## millie76 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
I am a Mental Health Nurse with 5 years clinical experience. I am seriously considering moving to Canada. I would be interested in a community job or in a Day Services (running groups).
Are there any RMN's who can offer some advice, What is like working as a Mental Health nurse in Canada?

Many Thanks
millie76


----------



## millie76 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,
Was wondering are there any nurses on here that can offer some advice please???

Cheers
Millie


----------



## justyzz (Nov 30, 2008)

hello,
I am a mental health nurse who has recently being nominated for PNP in BC. to work as a mental health nurse in BC or any of the four Provinces that take mental health nurses you first have to register with the mental health nursing regulating body. In BC it the College of Registered Psychiatric Nurses of British Columbia. after you can then apply for jobs online like i did. most of the hospitals are helpful with assisting with the immigration process. let me know what stage you are.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

justyzz said:


> hello,
> I am a mental health nurse who has recently being nominated for PNP in BC. to work as a mental health nurse in BC or any of the four Provinces that take mental health nurses you first have to register with the mental health nursing regulating body. In BC it the College of Registered Psychiatric Nurses of British Columbia. after you can then apply for jobs online like i did. most of the hospitals are helpful with assisting with the immigration process. let me know what stage you are.


Hello justyzz,

May I ask if you require an employer prior to application for Provincial Nominee Program? Thanks in advance.


----------



## justyzz (Nov 30, 2008)

yes. PNP is employer sponsered. the employer includes their own forms to the application. it is expedited.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

justyzz said:


> yes. PNP is employer sponsered. the employer includes their own forms to the application. it is expedited.


Then, we need to first seek for an employer who will be willing to sponsor us prior to PNP application. Please reconfirm.

Can you recommend sites where we can find employers willing to be sponsors? I am not a mental health nurse, I work as logistics manager but am sure millie76 and I have the same concerns.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

As far as I am aware, there are not any sites specific to employers willing to sponsor. Generally they can only sponsor if they have not found a suitable Canadian applicant. You could try jobs advertised on Guide to Emigrating Abroad, Advice & Information on Overseas Emigration because the employers know its a UK website so must be looking outside Canada. 

Each province has their own PNP criteria, because they have different skills shortages in each province. You would be best to google PNP + province you are interested in, this iwll give you the qualifying criteria. Most if not all are employer led, meaning you will need a job offer to apply under a PNP. Here's a couple.
About the Ontario Pilot PNP Ontario
Alberta, Canada - Immigration : Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program (AINP) Alberta 

Good luck Louise


----------

